# Fair price to pay for a 2003 Trek 5200?



## CarbonFrk (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm in the market for a new bike, specifically from the Trek line. After quite a bit of reading, I'm thinking a 5200 is my choice. I found a 2003 at a lbs, but they are selling it on consignment, so I'm not sure how fair the price is ($1000).

Any idea if this is fair, or a bit much for a 5 year old bike? It's in great condition, and has all stock components.

Thanks!


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

If its the right size, give it a shot. Worst case scenario, you could resell it if you don't like it. I'd feel pretty confident in the purchase from a reputable LBS. Just try to ascertain to the best of your ability and that of the LBS, that the carbon frame has no cracks or damage. Components can always be upgraded down the road.


----------



## CarbonFrk (Jul 30, 2008)

Good point - although I don't think that the LBS will stand behind the quality of the bike since it is cosignment and they are just an agent for the seller. So you think that $1000 is reasonable for a 5 year old bike?


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

If its in good shape and fits you properly. Do you think the LBS will be honest with you or are they just trying to move it??? Take someone along with you who knows about bikes and who you can trust.


----------



## Rider07 (Feb 25, 2007)

Look at the components as well. I believe that bike should have Race Lite wheels and full ultegra. If items have been changed out it may be because there are a lot of miles on the bike. Then again there may be a lot of miles and the parts on the bike are worn out. If parts have been changed were they upgraded or replaced with inferior stuff? I would take someone very knowledgable with you. For 1,000.00 the bike should be in very good condition and not need any work. If you have to put a bottom bracket, chain, cassett, wheels, cables, ect. on it before you ride its not such a good deal.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Check the completed auctions on E-Bay for market pricing. $1,000 sounds about right. I sold my 1999 5200 on E-bay a few months ago for about $800.

If the frame is your size and is in good working order then you would have a bike that is much better than what you would buy new for $1,000.


----------

